# No Comcast Sports Net Philly Cox 4 SD or Rodgers Sports Net on MLB EI



## sniller (Apr 9, 2011)

For the past 3 days there have been CSN Philly, Cox 4 SD and Rodgers Sports Net in Extra Innings. WPHL Philly games were not in the package either. These games are suppose to be carried I wonder why there not?
I know WICU KNTV KCAL KCOP are not included in extra innings but all the other otas should be. Directv is really lacking this year on Extra Innings.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

phillies i think only have done 2 games on CSN this year most of the games were on phl 17 and TCN.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

All togather now "COMCAST", It's not always Directv's fault!!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope.. it's Comcrap!


----------

